# looking for for a breeder



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm not sure but I think there is a list for breeders for maltese? yes? And Im thinking since there is a list for breeders for our precious maltese babies. Does anyone know the shihtzu breeders list?
If anyone knows, could you email me or post it on here i really appreicate it a lot, Thank you.


----------

